# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Гималаи АРТ. Санкт-Петербург. 2011

## Yashodanandana das JPS

Фестиваль с участием Его Святейшества Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами 
_Ссылка_

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Замечательные фотки!

----------

